# What do you think about underbites?



## Twelve Keyz

Are they a huge turn-off? Do you find them to be really unattractive? Are they a deal-breaker for you? I know there are a bunch of celebs who have underbites but are still considered attractive so idk.

I'm asking cuz I might be getting jaw surgery soon. I'm not sure if I'll end up looking weirder though. I feel like it sort of balances out my facial features and makes me look manlier :lol. Nobody's ever said anything about my underbite besides my dentists. The main reason I'm considering it is because I've been getting jaw pain lately. But if it'll make me look better, then there's even more of a reason to get it done 

Honest opinions plz. No holding back...


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

I don't even notice them on other people. I have one. I think my bottom part of my jaw sits back too far or something. I have issues with it locking up sometimes too.


----------



## Tangerine

I'm sure I know people with underbites, but I've never noticed it, and can't think of a single celebrity that I've noticed with one. It's not noticeable at all to me, so thus, I have come to the conclusion that it is not a big deal.


----------



## Talgonite

Being the cynic that I am, I voted for 'Yes they're hideous' but also being the man lover that I am, some dudes just look super masculine with them and that turns me on.

But for the most part, no.

Edit: I posted this before I even read the first post, so yeah if it makes you look "even manlier" then that's usually a good thing. I mean, blue eyes are a genetic mutation so maybe underbites are too. All I'm saying is that if you look good then I'll probably take my clothes off for you. Okay, the end.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

Talgonite said:


> Being the cynic that I am, I voted for 'Yes they're hidious' but also being the man lover that I am, some dudes just look super masculine with them and that turns me on.
> 
> But for the most part, no.
> 
> Edit: I posted this before I even read the first post, so yeah if it makes you look "even manlier" then that's usually a good thing. I mean, blue eyes are a genetic mutation so maybe underbites are too. *All I'm saying is that if you look good then I'll probably take my clothes off for you. Okay, the end*.


lol wut :shock


----------



## Talgonite

Twelve Keyz said:


> lol wut :shock


Exactly.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

It's not a big deal, I always thought they looked manly, at least a lot better than an overbite. If you're experiencing pain you should get fixed up, though it wouldn't be necessary cosmetically.


----------



## Cashew

Actually, I think they are attractive. I've had several crushes on people with noticeable underbites.


----------



## Ape in space

So just to be clear.... are we talking about this:










or this:


----------



## ShadyGFX

I've heard this term a lot but what is it?

TO GOOGLE!!


----------



## solagratia

i hate my underbite...it seems to make my face lose a few centimeters..at about age 11 i learned to permanently keep my jaw slack so that it can't be seen, but eating in public is a problem though


----------



## Twelve Keyz

Ape in space said:


> So just to be clear.... are we talking about this:


yeah :|


----------



## Strwbrry

Je sais pas...
Never came across one, but if you can work it, than work it.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

bump


----------



## arnie

What do you guys think about my underbite?

(pics in my profile)


----------



## Freiheit

Idk. Overbites look worse, though.


----------



## Nicks485

I think underbites look good on girls lol


----------



## PillsHere

French fried taters.
Mhmm. 

Sorry, that's all that comes to mind when I think of underbites.
Though, not necessarily ugly, the thought of Sling Blade just puts me off.


----------



## mattigummi

I've in fact never noticed anyone with one.


----------



## theseventhkey

Freiheit said:


> Idk. Overbites look worse, though.


Gee Thanks. I love getting complimented on my over bite.


----------



## Freiheit

theseventhkey said:


> Gee Thanks. I love getting complimented on my over bite.


I have one myself and it makes me uglier, in my opinion.


----------



## Saber

i guess an underbite can be unattractive the same way a big nose can be unattractive or green eyes or a freckled face or.... you get the picture. The point is no one is going to find you unattractive if you have an underbite and it doesn't look weird on you. The same goes for the other things i mentioned.

Don't feel down on your underbite and feel fortunate that you don't have other "deformaties" that other people might have.

Btw I have an underbite and i acknowledge that I'm not close to being physically perfect but i definitely could be uglier that helps me accept it.


----------



## Canucklehead

Golfclubs


----------



## Lipizzan

I have one, hopefully it doesn't make me look manly. Maybe it does when i'm frowning, kinda looks caveman-y.
Anyways, they looks normal to me, not that I can even tell anyways


----------



## Lipizzan

Why must this happen to me


----------



## Diáfanos

I used to have an overbite in my younger years until I'd gone through training to tense and clench my jaw forward at every possible occasion, it looks somewhat normal now since I'm used to it. Although I'm still considering getting braces to fix my slight overbite and slightly crooked teeth.

edited: I had overbite and underbite mixed up silly me :hide


----------



## River In The Mountain

like dis?


----------



## Diáfanos

River In The Mountain said:


> like dis?


dats an overbite :rofl


----------



## Canucklehead

ksatria said:


> dats an overbite :rofl


Underbite


----------



## Diáfanos

Canucklehead said:


> Underbite


Lol I somehow got it all mixed up silly me


----------



## Canucklehead

ksatria said:


> Lol I somehow got it all mixed up


Imagine putting your junk in the fishtank.


----------



## Diáfanos

Canucklehead said:


> Imagine putting your junk in the fishtank.


What's inside the fish tank if I may ask?


----------



## Canucklehead

ksatria said:


> What's inside the fish tank if I may ask?


River In The Mountain


----------



## Diáfanos

Canucklehead said:


> River In The Mountain


Sounds like a dream 

okay not srs


----------



## River In The Mountain

y u no love angler fish


----------



## Canucklehead

ksatria said:


> Sounds like a dream
> 
> okay not srs


You know you want it, lets be real here. We're talking about a fishing tank in the middle of the forrest where no one can see it.

You'd do it.


----------



## Diáfanos

River In The Mountain said:


> y u no love angler fish


Imagine lurking deep down in the ocean, sall pitch black and you encounter this ghastly creature. My heart would sink along with my body :no


----------



## Diáfanos

Canucklehead said:


> You know you want it, lets be real here. We're talking about a fishing tank in the middle of the forrest where no one can see it.
> 
> You'd do it.


haha on second thought, I would consider this opportunity to put it to good use and not let it go to waste :teeth


----------



## River In The Mountain

ksatria said:


> Imagine lurking deep down in the ocean, sall pitch black and you encounter this ghastly creature. My heart would sink along with my body :no


Thats what his ex said. She found somebody with a bigger lantern on the front of his head.

:b

But yes, I would promptly die of fright.


----------



## Nekomata

It depends. I don't think I've ever met anyone with an underbite before so I don't know x_x


----------



## PickleNose

The only one I can ever remember that I thought was comical was Sergeant Slaughter, the wrestler. 

I actually think they tend to be appealing on women.


----------



## Diáfanos

this The Voice Australia contestant which went through with a jaw surgery (must be genetics) had a younger sister with a noticeable underbite and she was quite the look


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Ape in space said:


> So just to be clear.... are we talking about this:


That would be an overbite


----------



## enfield

my best friend had an under bite. it was cute in the way that minor defects are cute. like it was funny to see how his teeth fit together in an unusual way. you wouldn't have known it without paying close attention. i think it helped the cuteness that he had tiny bottom incisors :b.


----------



## purplebutterfly

What's that?


----------



## DarrellLicht

I had a severe under bite in my teenage years. I had to get jaw surgery at 19.


----------



## rrl2182

*I am not ugly*

I have an underbite and don't think I am ugly. I have had horrible things said to me because of my underbite. I was teased in middle school about it..called such ugly names. Due to the teasing it has left emotional scars.


----------



## mezzoforte

It depends.

Before I got braces I had an underbite and since I have a big nose, it made my side profile look even worse.


----------



## Bbpuff

My little puppy has one. It's so cute when he's just looking at you with a slightly open mouth and you just see the bottom row of his baby teeth sticking out. He looks so angry. >w<


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I like women with underbites and overbites.


----------



## RestlessNative

*MORRISSEY is the cutest muffin on the planet. His underbite sexifies him.*

I also had a doctor with an underbite a while ago. He was quite cute.

Underbites can be nice, or the opposite. Depends on the rest of the face.


----------



## crystaltears

I have an underbite, I first noticed it when I realized I couldn't put my bottom teeth behind my front teeth. Mine doesn't look as severe as some images I found from online but my side profile looks like my chin is sticking out..
I'd be too scared to get surgery or braces to fix it :S


----------



## TabbyTab

When people smile with underbites it looks funny and scary at the same time lol but they're not as bad as over bites I guess


----------

